# Spouse visa - sponsorship letter



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

All of you applying for a spouse visa - did you write your own sponsorship letter stating you were going to sponsor your spouse? If yes which template did you use?

Or did you use the one on the UKBA's website? (see link below). Is this the correct one to use? 

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf


Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need the form SU07/12, as it's only for extended family member, not partner/spouse. If you are applying in Pakistan, the visa partner often ask for it so just include it. But you should also attach your own sponsorship letter, in which you state briefly your relationship history, significant events like first meeting, engagement and marriage and plan for the future. Describe what makes your relationship special and durable, such as shared interests, belief and philosophy. Keep it brief, no longer than 1000 words, preferably less.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You don't need the form SU07/12, as it's only for extended family member, not partner/spouse. If you are applying in Pakistan, the visa partner often ask for it so just include it. But you should also attach your own sponsorship letter, in which you state briefly your relationship history, significant events like first meeting, engagement and marriage and plan for the future. Describe what makes your relationship special and durable, such as shared interests, belief and philosophy. Keep it brief, no longer than 1000 words, preferably less.


Thank you so much, will do! Yes he is applying in Pakistan so we will include it.


----------



## Riknos (May 19, 2013)

Sorry to slightly hi-jack this - but what's the best way to format the letter?
Example:

To whome it may concern,

I am writing this letter to explain my position of sponsorship for my spouse <spouse name> for her spousal visa. I will be sponsoring her and can meet all the financial needs. We have attached relevant history, skype logs, photos etc, and I will list a brief summary of our relationship here:

Paragraph 1: How we met

Paragraph 2: How our relationship evolved.

Paragraph 3: Our wedding

Paragraph 4: The next steps we plan to take?


Anyone able to advise?

I've tried googling for this but can't seem to find any kind of structured response! Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Riknos said:


> Sorry to slightly hi-jack this - but what's the best way to format the letter?
> Example:
> 
> To whome it may concern,
> ...


Title: Letter of Sponsorship.
Address it to: Entry Clearance Officer.
Opening para: This is a letter of sponsorship for my partner (spouse), AB, in his (her) application for the United Kingdom settlement visa. 
Next para: I first came across my partner on Facebook in 2010...We first met in person in July 2011 in his (her) home state of Ohio... We then met again in London in 2012, after which we travelled together for a month through France, Switzerland and Italy...
Next para: We were engaged...
Next para: We were married (are going to be married)...
Next para: We share the same Catholic faith and keen interest in ornithology...
I am particularly struck by his (her) sense of humour, transparent honesty and deep sense of commitment....
Concluding para: If this application is successful, we look forward to making the United Kingdom our home and hope to start a family in due course...


----------



## Riknos (May 19, 2013)

Perfect! Many thanks.


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

AS ABOVE SORRY TO HIJACK ALSO....
Hi when writing the cover letter is it a good idea to give detailed financial details.
If you only need to show adequate maintenance? for example I receive £120 esa and 42 dla making total of £162 of which £32 is deducted for housing costs.
Leaving me with £130 a week. As we are only a couple this is still above the threshold of 112.55 
I hope this demonstrates that I can adequately maintain.
I'd also like to add that I have received a wedding gift of £4000 which has not been in my account for 6 months, but is under my control evidence is provided in the form of transaction 
slip from my mums bank to mine. Signed by the cashier at the bank.
Furthermore I realise that these savings wont be counted. As they have not been in my account for 6 months but are there if I need them, I'd like to point out that I've only recently married and the gift was given after 
my wedding. 
Would something like this be ok or do you think the eco might get the ump?


----------

